# Canada Tivo Owners



## naftalim (Dec 3, 2007)

Is it possible to have a Tivo Canada section? There are issues specific to Canada and it would make it easier for everyone if there was such a section. For example, Amazon Unboxed is not available here.

Thanks


----------



## iceman31 (Dec 11, 2007)

I second the motion!


----------

